# Spring in January??



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Well we had quite the day. A weather breaking record, for sure. We took advantage of the nice day and went out to visit friends.

Sitting on the porch:










Can you see where a piece of the black seems to have rubbed off his nose? Is this common?










We played his favorite game. (I tried taking some action shots, but they all came out blurry).










Can you believe it? At 5:00 pm, it was 70 degrees!!


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh My Goodness. 
Thats Nuts. Seriously.
LOVE THE PHOTOS!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:love2: OMG what awsome pictures of Buster. He sure is a nice looking boy.  I don't know if that is comman. How long ago did it come off. 

We have NO SNOW it is January and we have rain but it is freezing at night so watch your step in fact I fell on a butt last night when we got home almost went under the truck I hurt this morning lol. I sure hope we get some snow we will be hurting this summer for lack of persipation.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

s.u.i.c.i.d.e said:


> Oh My Goodness.
> Thats Nuts. Seriously.
> LOVE THE PHOTOS!


Thanks!!



MY MIKADO said:


> :love2: OMG what awsome pictures of Buster. He sure is a nice looking boy.  I don't know if that is comman. How long ago did it come off.
> 
> We have NO SNOW it is January and we have rain but it is freezing at night so watch your step in fact I fell on a butt last night when we got home almost went under the truck I hurt this morning lol. I sure hope we get some snow we will be hurting this summer for lack of persipation.


Thanks!! I just noticed his nose yesterday when I took the photos. It's just a little pink on that part of his nose.

You guys had freezing rain? Sounds like a nasty fall, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

cool photos judy,i remember i was in new hampshire a couple years ago and it was like 60 below zero for weeks,who knows,sounds like global issues to me.good photos by the way........:thumbsup:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks, Cane. I used to visit my grandparents in NH when I was young, it was always much colder there. :snow:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We need skates to get around the yard!!!!:snow: I do think that it is gobal warming the skunks are out the Eagles were doing their mating thing. Really strange weather. 

I don't know what it could be with Busters nose maybe he rubbed in on something?


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

I think that's common. It's just one of those things that happen as the dog grows older . We have had several APBT's whose nose changed color. When Boss was young (3 or 4 months) her nose was about half pink and half blue...now there is barely any pink on it at all. We have seen the colors change over time too.


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

oh and as far as the weather , we have had days like that just about every other week all winter. we keep waiting for it to stay winter but it just doesn;t seem to happen. I don't complain though. gives us lots of play time with the mutts


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah I'm not gonna complain either. It's back down to the 40's, so we are back to our coats, hats and mittens here - but still no snow!

That's funny about the noses changing, I did not know that could happen.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

we havent had snow at all this winter in toronto, on 
my husband bought snowmobile passes AGAIN, and after me telling him we wouldnt be getting any again this year. $500.00 per sled (3). i was major grumpy. my son in law talked him into it so i told him he could share the cost:roll: 

i knew it would be like this while we were up north this summer and i was watching the antics of the animals. If you know enough about them, you can pretty well predict the weather. Its nice though. NO SHOVELING. Lots of rain though. 

Canada is no longer the great white north, lol:woof:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Is that the cost to rent snowmobiles?


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

The piece of Buster's nose does not look good. It was oozing a little this morning. I spoke to a dr who said to put some bacitracian on it? Or should I bring him into the vets? Does it look like an open sore? How can I fix his nose back to the way it used to look?


----------

